# Cleaning the toilet cartridge



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I was wondering what approaches people take to this?

Eg - 

Do you just empty it, swill it with water, and then put it back?

Do you ever do a thorough clean of the inside, and if so, how often, and with what? 

What about the outside of the cartridge?

And what about cleaning the shutter? 

And what about the cupboard that the cartridge is in? How do you clean out any spillages?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Having just emptied ours and given it a cursory swill and wipe of the blade I'd been wondering this myself. We're at home so it would be easy to give it more of a clean than usual.


Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

HeatherChloe said:


> And what about cleaning the shutter?
> 
> And what about the cupboard that the cartridge is in? How do you clean out any spillages?


I don't deal with the inside or outside of the actual cassette but I do wipe the shutter with vinegar occasionally to make sure it is free of limescale. This also goes for the loo bowl itself- solids slide more easily and don't get stuck. We keep a bottle of white vinegar in the van which is also used for kettle and Truma water heater descaling.

I also wipe over the black shutter with some olive oil on a piece of kitchen paper when the mood takes me; I understand this makes it easier to slide and prevents it getting jammed.

As far as I know the cassette itself just gets rinsed out when emptied and on the one occasion when it leaked into the cupboard the whole lot was hosed out from outside and left to dry.

G


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

When we're away, I just swill. If there's plenty of water available and no one waiting, I give it a vigourous shake a few times. If no one's looking, I slide the slidey thing off and make sure it's all squeaky clean inside.

Before we leave for a trip, I get the cassette out at home, and wash it thoroughly with biological washing powder / liquid (several times), and get the limescale off everything I can see.

Gerald


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Vigorous shaking can cause the magnet assembly for the red light to become detached, so should be avoided.

We gently shake and rotate the cassette for complete cleaning


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

We do the usual, empty, rinse with clean water and empty again. The blade gets a squirt with lubricant occasionally. 

Also I think the bowl gets a bit iffy even with cleaning with pink stuff which I have in a spray. So when we're living in the van for 4 weeks plus I'll empty the cassette and replace it empty. Fill bowl with water with 2 caps of Milton, leave for approx hour, empty into cassette and again leave for an hour then empty and get cassette ready for use. I suppose you could put biological liquid in instead of Milton and when it goes into cassette loo is ready for use.

Jan


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Cleanliness*

I find that just emptying the cassette my not remove all debris unless an occasional thorough cleansing is done.
That entails, in my case, after emptying and rinsing couple of times, it may be good idea to remove the blade mechanism (only 4 cross head screws ) and give attention to any accumulations found in the body of the cassette, by a rubber gloved wipeout inside ! 8O 
Then reassemble and lubriucate to blade mechanism, and pour some loo liquid inside. 
As another point of practicality, get users of the pan to place couple of sheets of loo paper in the pan so as to collect debris prior to flushing to cassette. This normally leaves the pan unsoiled.
When it is prudent to do so, I also wash out the cupboard housing the cassette, with hot soapy disinfectant water and dry thoroughly before closing the locker door. Accidental spillages can occurr from over use and lack of emptying facilities.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Cleanliness*



WingPete said:


> As another point of practicality, get users of the pan to place couple of sheets of loo paper in the pan so as to collect debris prior to flushing to cassette. .


We keep a packet of the cheapest, single-ply paper serviettes for this. They unfold to fit neatly in the toilet bowl and the whole thing wraps neatly round solids and slides down the pan when flushed.

Don't be tempted to buy more expensive thicker ones however- the thinner the better.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not quite on-topic, but almost!  

I've just started adding a generous shot of pine disinfectant to the flush water tank.

Initial results are promising. It smells nice, and it seems to be helping keep the bowl clean.

I'm also adding it to the cassette, since a 1 litre bottle from the cheapo shop costs only £1.00.

It won't break down the solids . . . but I have to wonder why some people think that's necessary? What does it matter if the solids remain solid? The main purpose of any additive is surely to eliminate the nasty niffs, and breaking down the solids into a soup has to be counter-productive. The less surface area there is, the less it will pong. :roll: 

I know it's the liquid content that smells worst after a while, but hopefully the disinfectant will combat that as well. Too early to tell, having only tried it for three days in fairly cool weather.

Would be interested in other opinions.

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Jezport said:


> Vigorous shaking can cause the magnet assembly for the red light to become detached, so should be avoided.


What red light? 8O I've never seen a red light on anything - does it warn you that it's getting full?

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> . . . does it warn you that it's getting full?
> Gerald


No Gerald.

It warns you that it's already full, too heavy to carry, and guaranteed to drip all over your feet as you struggle with it. 8O 8O 8O

Not personal experience (phew! :roll: ) . . . I watched my tugger friend when he asked for advice after his red light had come on. Needless to say, I did offer some advice - but I don't think he could hear me from that far away!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Suggest you don't let it get that full Gerald. I wasn't exaggerating in the first paragraph. 8O :roll:

Dave


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > Vigorous shaking can cause the magnet assembly for the red light to become detached, so should be avoided.
> ...


Yes, on our 2008 Allegro 96 its on the electric flush button panel, but you can't see it until it comes on. From memory the book says you can use it 2/3 times after he light comes on.

Malcolm


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > Vigorous shaking can cause the magnet assembly for the red light to become detached, so should be avoided.
> ...


Yes, maybe all models dont have them, but ours has. It works by a magnet on a float activating a reed switch next to the cassette.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

You never want to get to the stage where you find out if you have or haven't got a red light - trust me!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Probably just as well I check visually, then :wink: 

The new van has the Thetford cassette with wheels, which will encourage me to empty before it gets too full :? 

Gerald


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Illuminated*

Depends on the model of loo installed. Mine have always been fitted with a red warning light when the cassette is just about full to overflowing. Good hint at emptying it. The light is normally on the wall, near to the loo.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Would be interested in other opinions.
> 
> Dave


Somewhere, dredged from the back of my- admittedly failing- memory, I seem to remember something about concentrated organic matter deactivating disinfectants and so allowing common pathogens in that organic matter to breed even more successfully. Whether that would apply to a toilet cassette for a couple of days max I couldn't say !

Not being even an amateur cassette emptier I can't speak with authority but I would have thought having the organic material well broken down meant that it was less likely to get stuck in the works and be able to drain from the cassette cleanly and need minimal rinsing. Disinfectants-especially if they have formaldehyde in them- will prevent the enzymes in bio washing powder or liquid from doing their job. The formaldehyde will also contribute to keeping the organice matter in solid form.

G


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe we are just lucky but ours seem to go through the hole without touching the sides so no problem there.
For cassette cleaning we usually don't use it much when on campsites so we put the tesco bio in as normal and fill to at least half full.
We then empty and refresh for our Aires - Usually 4 days aires 3 days campsite.
We just purchased a refresh kit to give us longer on aires and in the box was a thetford descaler which worked well on our original cassette so 2 sparkly ones for our next trip to France.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I never ever let the cassette get full or even close but I do like to give the Loobloo a chance to start doing its job so I empty every two days.

Generally throughout the year I just empty and give it a good swill with clean water and a spray with the pink stuff.
Then at the end of the season I bring the cassette indoors and take all of the loose bits off then give it a good scrub down inside and out with very hot soapy water mix.
First time I did this we had just acquired the van at two years old and I was amazed at the amount of black film that had accumulated to all surfaces above the normal water line.
Reassemble and spray with silicone and return to the locker.

Steve


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

We have been told that we can have one extra vow of our choosing at our wedding - I'm having for him 'I will empty the toilet no later than after two days use and use a full dose of blue stuff, no economising'. 

(He says mine will be ' I promise not to drink more than half a bottle of wine with my dinner' )....


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Further to a comment by Zebedee the blue stuff does breakdown the solids given time. But if you have problems. When at Scout Camp we used to ease "rattlers" out by pouring hot water in to the can.
This remedy also works for the occasional embarrassing moment having used the domestic loo.
Unless of course you are one of those people who rushes out to get the camera 

There should never be the need to exert physical violence on mere bodily waste. Keep your hands out.

Steve


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

All this faffing about!

Study picture below and follow instructions for an easy peasy way to clean the Cassette.

Slide off 25.
Remove screws 21/22
Flip off two small plastic covers (24) and remove exposed screws.
Remove Plastic ring and Rubber ring (26).
Turn 18 to one side to expose interior.
Put hands inside cassette and using either cloth or sponge briskly wipe interior until spotless.

This, of course, should be done by the Lady of the house.

While you continue watching the footie, rugby, cricket, etc on Tv it gives her the chance to join in the healthy energetic lifestyle you've both come to enjoy.

PS - Don't forget to put everything back together before your next MH holiday!


----------



## smartgolfer (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes to that geraldandannie..


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Vigorous shaking can cause the magnet assembly for the red light to become detached, so should be avoided.


Ours used to have a red light. Now it doesn't. We (well, I) guage the level of contents by peering inside.

Hence we can now "give it a vigorous shaking" :wink:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> we used to ease "rattlers" out by pouring hot water in to the can.


Are "rattlers" the same as "floaters"? 8O


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Melly, or anyone else who cares to answer. What is a "refresh" kit please.
After a two day wildcamp last weekend, and the toilet red light on, don't ask !! I decided to leave the emptying until I was home, never, ever again. The downstairs toilet and hall stank for hours and I was dreading anyone coming to the door.
Knew there was a reason I don't like eating lots of veg :lol:


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Jezport said:


> Vigorous shaking can cause the magnet assembly for the red light to become detached, so should be avoided.


We can put a man on the moon but we can't design a level indicator such that the magnet doesn't fall off :roll:

Don't Thetford and Dometic *test* these things before they put them into production :?:


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

The refresh kit is not what you think Tucano.
It is simply a kit designed to allow you to replace the cassette and the toilet seat for new ones if you buy a second had van.
See here
It's strange but to buy the kit is cheaper than just buying a spare cassette and you get the descaler and bathroom spray thrown in.
BEWARE though Thetford only sell the kit with an automatic valve on the C200 (not sure on other types) so you have to purchase the other type so it slots in the locker which is the more common one I believe.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Melly,
Thanks for that, will stick to what I have, but not literally !!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Losos said:


> Don't Thetford and Dometic *test* these things before they put them into production :?:


Thanks, I now have this mental image of lots of technicians sat on portapotti's on the production line testing their product.... 

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Thanks, I now have this mental image of lots of technicians sat on portapotti's on the production line testing their product....
> 
> Pete


If your stats in your _What A waste _ post are even half way correct then Thetford don't have to bother....the world and his wife are testing their portapottis.

I wonder how old the oldest pp in use is ? I sometimes pass the time as I commune with ours wondering how long it will last as it seems awfully flimsy in places. I just know it's going to give up in the worst possible place too.

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dunno, but it was invented in the 1940's apparently... 

"In the 1940s, the Long Beach shipyards realized that its employees were having to travel back to the docks each time they needed to use a toilet. One company decided to construct a temporary facility on board the ships under construction."

and more useless info....

"The world record for the most porta potties assembled at one time occurred in 2009. During the inauguration of President Barack Obama, 5,000 porta potties were rented for the attendees of the event."

I agree with your comment in the other thread, counting sheep is probably better.

Pete


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

So where does one go to empty 5000 porta potties???????
What a waste :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I was always advised that "Floaters" prove insufficient iron in the diet whereas "Rattlers" are insufficient fibre.

We have one of the largest sanitary ware producers fairly local to us and the president of our boat club is an ex marketing manager of same.
They do not have a string of Technicians on continual eating and defecating duty but they do have models that simulate most things that are expected to be flushed down the Loo.

Steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I swill ours out with water & disinfectant.

If we are on a Aire & there's no one about I sometimes I sometimes use my tongue  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

moblee said:


> I swill ours out with water & disinfectant.
> 
> If we are on a Aire & there's no one about I sometimes I sometimes use my tongue  :lol: :lol:


Do you have any problem with bad breath??????


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The very first time we used a motorhome - hired for a fortnight - we'd been told the red light would warn us when the toilet needed emptied.

Needless to say, I relied on the technology, didn't visually check the level; the warning light didn't work and we ended up with everything everywhere - yugh!!

Add to that the fact that the water system sprung leaks on a bank holiday weekend so we'd no running water either...

And we _still_ went on to buy, and are loving the life!!


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Just got back from Duinrell in The Netherlands - the toilet emptying point was in the mens toilets - further confirming emptying as a male privilege.

Only ignored the red light once - never again.


----------



## paddyno1 (Jul 7, 2011)

paddyno1 all I use is cheep supermarket sterilising fluid [ 2 caps] and a measure of chemical fluid [ 1 cap ] smells clean and all solid waste is disintagrated, when epmtied flush with clean water and swill [ do not shake,as this can cause problems with red censor],clean with sterilising fluid on a paper towel and wipe dry also use on toilet compartent itself,plastic and laminate,then spray [occasionally] with polish,the shower / wash basin etc all cleaned with sterilising fluid,
tip given to me [ by a lady]whilst staying at southview ealier this year


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Melly said:


> Do you have any problem with bad breath??????


 8O 8O How dare you I brush my teeth regularly


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

On our last holiday when the cassette was full to overflowing, oops, and I only just managed to get it emptied in time (and me) I've been meaning to look into getting a spare cassette to carry with us. The link to the refresh kit was exactly at the right time, sorted, just ordered one.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Tucano said:


> I decided to leave the emptying until I was home, never, ever again. The downstairs toilet and hall stank for hours and I was dreading anyone coming to the door.
> Knew there was a reason I don't like eating lots of veg :lol:


Aha - I relate to this comment.

I have one of those wheelie cartridges. But while it is "up" you put a lot of pressure on the hole in the middle, and it will leak.

This time I wheelie it across the streets of Covent Garden, into the lift, along the carpet of the corridors, and into my flat and then emptied it.

But I never left it "up", but if I had to wait for the lift etc, I laid it flat, and it didn't leak.

But you have to imagine it will, I found.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

JWW said:


> we'd been told the red light would warn us when the toilet needed emptied. Needless to say, I relied on the technology, didn't visually check the level; the warning light didn't work


Mine is the same - the light is on whether it is empty or full.

So I ignore it.

I just look to see how high the level is when I open the shutter and if it looks a bit high, then it's time to empty it.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Well Dear MHFers - I am amazed how many answers there were in such a short time.

It sounds like people don't go for a complete clean - just an empty and a swill.

The horrible smell I would get seems to be if I have not emptied it after a weekend away, and frankly the smell does build up.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Every couple of months we bring the cassette out at home fill up with water and bleach and leave to soak turning the cassette round on all sides over a period of 24 hours. This gives it a good clean out.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

While we're on the subject of emptying the Cassette - has anyone noticed the tendancy for men, always men, to wander over and chat with the man emptying the cassette contents down the waste outlet?

We watched, as you do, a few occasions when this happened on our journey around France a few weeks ago.

Has anyone else noticed this and, if so, why do you think someone would want to get close to the smelly sloppy bowel movements of a stranger as it disappears down a stinking hole?


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

KeithChesterfield said:


> While we're on the subject of emptying the Cassette - has anyone noticed the tendancy for men, always men, to wander over and chat with the man emptying the cassette contents down the waste outlet?
> 
> We watched, as you do, a few occasions when this happened on our journey around France a few weeks ago.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this and, if so, why do you think someone would want to get close to the smelly sloppy bowel movements of a stranger as it disappears down a stinking hole?


Usual story,,,,,
The insecure comparing sizes :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> While we're on the subject of emptying the Cassette - has anyone noticed the tendancy for men, always men, to wander over and chat with the man emptying the cassette contents down the waste outlet?
> 
> We watched, as you do, a few occasions when this happened on our journey around France a few weeks ago.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this and, if so, why do you think someone would want to get close to the smelly sloppy bowel movements of a stranger as it disappears down a stinking hole?


Aboslutely! 
I really noticed it on the aire at Super Besse Sancy where we were for Le Tour.

The Flot Bleu seemed to be the main social gathering point for all the French Men staying on the aire. We actually saw whole families going out together for an evening stroll to the Flot Bleu, where they would stand and chat to their fellow campers as they emptied their waste.

Why 8O


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm sure I've seen an official Thetford cleaning fluid that allows you to make up a mix and drive around to swish it about. Or am I going daft? Can't find it now.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> While we're on the subject of emptying the Cassette - has anyone noticed the tendancy for men, always men, to wander over and chat with the man emptying the cassette contents down the waste outlet?
> 
> We watched, as you do, a few occasions when this happened on our journey around France a few weeks ago.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this and, if so, why do you think someone would want to get close to the smelly sloppy bowel movements of a stranger as it disappears down a stinking hole?


Well when I first went on my first trip, I was in France, and emptying the toilet, and a Dutch man asked me where the man was, and said I needed one in order to empty it.

I have found a number of sites where the toilet emptying place is in fact in the gent's toilets, and have had some funny looks and comments when I march pass the urinals in order to empty my toilet.


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

see evil tasting water threadre my solution to cleaningg
it works on the toilet cassette as well.
roy.


----------

